# Koolbloom?



## ShuttyMcShutShut

Hey gang,
            Im almost to the end of my first week of flower.  Ive been using GH 3 part flora nutes the entire grow.  Im thinking of purchasing some sort of "megabloom" type nutrient additive.  Since ive been using GH 3 part, it seems like i should stick with another GH product...seems like they would be more likely to work better together than a tigerbloom or something like that made by a different company.  Anyone had any experience with GH KoolBloom?
Peace


----------



## Biffdoggie

KoolBloom works pretty well but I have gone from it to the three part Fox Farms bloom package. The Beastie Blooms in particular seems to have a pretty fair effect on total weight but may add a little time to the cycle also. The Cha-Ching made a noticeable difference in how far the trichs came out on the leaves.
You are wise to be thinking about keeping wit the same company. If you do go with something else go with a lower base nutrient level when you add it. Fox Farms has the ratio on the back for both stand-alone use and use with other nutes.


----------



## papasoulfart

I use grotek monster bloom from week 3 to week 7 in conjuction with my bloom nutes.  I did cut back on my regular nutes when I added the monster bloom


----------



## KADE

papasoulfart said:
			
		

> I use grotek monster bloom from week 3 to week 7 in conjuction with my bloom nutes. I did cut back on my regular nutes when I added the monster bloom


 
You don't need to cut back the normal nutes dude! It is made to compliment other nutes... the "normal" ones also have your micro/macro nutes ur plants need.

Depending on strain sometimes you can get a double or triple dose of monster bloom goin on each week. (this is all based in a hydro/aero environment)


----------



## BUDDS

hey guys im using the same combo of nutes for flowering and i'm about to start in a week or so.  What would be a safe bet to start of with from each of the nutes flora; micro; bloom; and kool bloom in terms of teaspoons per gallon?  plants are about an average of 16" in height and are being growen aeroponically.  Also should i slowly introduce the plant to shorter light schedule or can i just flip it right to 12/12?  my light schedule is 24/0 right now. one other thing during flowering should i tie the plant to its side to promote more bud growth?


----------



## KADE

BUDDS said:
			
		

> hey guys im using the same combo of nutes for flowering and i'm about to start in a week or so. What would be a safe bet to start of with from each of the nutes flora; micro; bloom; and kool bloom in terms of teaspoons per gallon? plants are about an average of 16" in height and are being growen aeroponically. Also should i slowly introduce the plant to shorter light schedule or can i just flip it right to 12/12? my light schedule is 24/0 right now. one other thing during flowering should i tie the plant to its side to promote more bud growth?


 
At this point in the game your plants should already be having full strength nutes... you'll be doing the same amounts to your plants flowering... just flowering nutes instead of vegging nutes.


----------



## Jamezar

I've used koolbloom on 2 different crops.  Never really noticed that much of a difference.  If you want to stick with GH I recommend Top Max.  More expensive, but worth the money.


----------



## GrowinGreen

BUMP

Who here uses KoolBloom and do you really think it works? I have it and use it but have never had a grow without it. Anyone ever done any tests?


----------



## MindzEye

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> BUMP
> 
> Who here uses KoolBloom and do you really think it works? I have it and use it but have never had a grow without it. Anyone ever done any tests?



Exactly I dont trust people when they say I use this booster and it works great!! How do people know it really makes a difference? Or enough of the differece to be worth the cost of the nutrient


----------



## LassChance

KADE said:
			
		

> At this point in the game your plants should already be having full strength nutes... you'll be doing the same amounts to your plants flowering... just flowering nutes instead of vegging nutes.




Anybody ever use "BIG BUD"?
http://www.advancednutrients.com/landing_pages/big_bud_liquid_landing.html


Evidently this is a mix of amino acids...sounds great, but kinda pricey.  Im thinking of trying it, tho. Check it out!

Lass


----------



## D3

I use Koolbloom, I dont think it really helps in making you buds bigger, but it does have what the plant needs in this stage of its life. I think it does benefit bud health.


----------



## NorCalHal

Well, here goes.....my 2cents on additives.

Crap.

I told you , 2cents.

Here is why. If folks were to concentrate on the basics, like having your PH correct all the time, that alone will maximize uptake for the girls. No other supplements needed.
I have seen a HUGE shift in additives over the last few years. Everyone is looking for the "one" thing to increse yeild and potency. There is no such thing, imo.
There are FAR more important factors that need to be controlled to improve yeild and potency. Ventilation, lumens,strain to name a few.


How I came to this was not easy. I too used pretty much every additive out there. 
Then I just ran GH 3 part. Checked PH regulary and made fresh juice every 7 days. Flushed out the last 2 weeks. I hit 9lb's on 4, 1000w. a Little more then gram per watt. No additives or anything. That CONVINCED me that keeping an eye on the overall health of the plant and growing environment is better time ( and money) spent then any additive.

There are MANY tips here on this site that show alot of techniques in Canopy management. That is a HUGE factor in yeild.

I am sure that many will disagree, but from my experience, additives just raise your ppm's to unacceptable levels and give the grower a false sense of "helping" out the plant.

Belive me, if there was a "Magic" additive that incresed yeilds and potency, EVERYONE would be usuing it, but, there is no such thing.

Maybe if you were running one strain for a number of years, then you could determine a specific additive for that strain only, but I still do not think it is needed.

As I said, my 2cents.


----------



## MindzEye

:yeahthat: 

Marijuana plants grow in the wild and grow healthy with no "boosters" Im using koolbloom right now just because the guy at my local hydro shop gave me a bottle for free.... Nuits are Nuits IMO, unless your using hydro with tubing, then you want somthing that doesnt leave residue in water tubing lines.... Think about it, the less "boosters" you use the more NPK and minor elements you can administer.... Those are the real staples in the life of the plant....


----------



## Vegs

I also use GH 3 part mix as well as liquid Kool Bloom. Unfortunately I have never really done any side-by-side comparison tests but I believe it is beneficial to getting more fluffy bud sites while the powder Kool Bloom product at the end of the flowering cycle before flushing is to make them more dense.

I generally use about 50-70% less of what the manufacture recommends. If you haven't read the back of your bottles of General Hydroponics: FloraGrow, FloraMirco and FloraBloom below is what they recommend.

Quantity of each are based on 1 teaspoon per gallon

Cuttings, seedlings: 1/4 Grow; 1/4 Mirco; 1/4 Bloom
General Purpose: 1 Grow; 1 Micro; 1 Bloom
Vegetative Growth: 3 Grow; 2 Micro; 1 Bloom
Transition to Bloom: 2 Grow; 2 Micro; 2 Bloom
Blooming Ripening: 1 Grow; 2 Micro; 3 Bloom

Kool Bloom: 1 teaspoon per gallon of the Kool Bloom up till flush or harvest.

Again I use much less then what is recommended.


----------



## White Widow

lolerz

You all pretty much have no idea what koolbloom is. It has nothing to do with gerth, which is the main topic of discussion here.  Koolbloom is meant to increase density and also essential oil production.

Monsterbloom, big bid, ca ching and other such additives are meant for gerth. 

Be aware that in any strain, if you compare gerth versus quality. Usualy if one has a strong point then the other will be weak. For example, the big bed strain (commonly known as beasties) is really low in potency. On the other side of the spectrum is kush. Super dense and really potent, however the amount of buds yeilded are far less then a big bid crop.

As previously mentionned paying attention to the health of the plant should be paramount. Second, since this is hydropnics, and is a science, You should know your strain (@ least 3-4 crops) in order to experiment and try to make things better. After all if you have no base to start from then you wouldn't even know what is being done better, if anything is. Third is I would start with a quality strain and then try to increase it's size.

We use as base nutes: Advanced nutrients
Essential Oil: Koolbloom
Gerth: monsterbloom + big bud
Vitamins: Superthrive
Hydrogen: H2o2
Sweetner: none currently


----------



## GrowinGreen

White Widow said:
			
		

> lolerz


I stopped reading after I read that. :huh:



			
				White Widow said:
			
		

> You all pretty much have no idea what koolbloom is.


That's a pretty big statement there big guy.


----------



## MindzEye

I have a pretty good idea of what koolbloom is I dont think general Hydroponics keeps it a huge secret as to what thier product is...

However I have no clue what "LOLERZ" is, sounds like somthing the kids now would say, you know the kids that dress like they are from the eighties but werent born yet.... You know the dudes with skin tight pants and blue hair that everyone questions thier sexuality...


----------



## andy52

i agree with norcalhal,the small things mean more to me.having the ph dead on is the utmost important thing to me also.i too make sure my ph is on and i change out weekly.i also use the gh 3 part after using the lucas formula on other grows.works for me.jmo


----------



## NorCalHal

White Widow said:
			
		

> lolerz
> 
> You all pretty much have no idea what koolbloom is. It has nothing to do with gerth, which is the main topic of discussion here. Koolbloom is meant to increase density and also essential oil production.


 
I think you are the one who has no understanding of what you are adding to your res bud.

From the GH site on thier product KoolBloom :


			
				GeneralHydropoincs said:
			
		

> Encourages abundant flowering.
>  Facilitates ripening in annuals.
>  Boosts production of essential oils and fragrances.
>  *Increases size and weight of fruits and flowers.*
>  Precisely formulated to boost potency and enhance the performance of all types of nutrients.
> 
> Dry KoolBloom is packed with the potency your plants prefer in the final stages of flowering for raging *weight gain* and ripening to perfection. The ingredients that make Dry KoolBloom unique will make your *fruits swell*, while exponentially increasing the production of essential oils and floral fragrance.


 



			
				White Widow said:
			
		

> Be aware that in any strain, if you compare gerth versus quality. Usualy if one has a strong point then the other will be weak. For example, the big bed strain (commonly known as beasties) is really low in potency. On the other side of the spectrum is kush. Super dense and really potent, however the amount of buds yeilded are far less then a big bid crop.


 
Beasters......now I see why you add everything and anything.
And your statement about Kush shows your knowledge of strains and growing techniques is limited.

My turn....lolerz!


----------



## pcduck

Is :confused2: :confused2: to me with additives, so I just stick to the GH 3 part and the proper Ph and it works great for me.:aok::bolt::bong2:


----------



## Budders Keeper

I've been growing the same strain without dryKB for 5 harvests...growstoredude gave me some to try this round so i will soon see.  Should be quite obvious to me if there is a difference cause the last three harvests of this strain have pretty much been identical.  got about 3wks to go on my next harvest,so i'll let ya know.  been adding it for 2wks now and havent noticed any difference yet...but with dryKB maybe it's the last week when the buds "increase in size and weight"


----------



## White Widow

lolerz once again. Koolbloom ... notice in the add you posted it mentionned essential oils??? twice, and the weight gain my so confused friend is not from gerth!!!! It's once again from density!!!! Do you know the difference???? Talk **** all you want, diss me even, but the fact still remains that what I wrote is 100% true and your (MindzEye) ignorant and to top it off a bully for trying to "Question my sexuality", which might I add has nothing to do with this which in turn prooves how insecure you really are. It's funny, because I don't speak like you, you have to talk trash about me to make yourself feel bigger. wow, your such a tough guy! lolerz

About no one knows (in this topic, to the point that I posted) what koolbloom is. Yeah it is a big comment ... Which I felt was true. If you knew about it, specificaly, then you would have discussed the same points I did.... which are factual. lolz you even need to go to the site to quote them on it, that' how much you knew very little about it.

Come to think of it... It's kind of ignorant of me to say that and generalize. I appologize for that but my point is if you knew why didn't you give the right information?

*Everything in this forum is oppinion ... NOT fact, take what you want with a grain of salt and leave the rest I guess. As for listening to MindzEye, I would probably kill myself first because his insecurities show right up front for such a tough guy behind a keyboard ROFL ROFL ROFLMAO (A few new ones for you) lolerz! * The only real information you can really rely on is your own findings in your own environment. Every situation (because of all the different variables) are different.


----------



## Super Silver Haze

im curious to see the results.


----------



## Growdude

White Widow said:
			
		

> the weight gain my so confused friend is not from gerth!!!! It's once again from density!!!! Do you know the difference????



Taken from the GH site on Koolbloom

"Liquid KoolBloom should be used at the start of the reproductive cycle initiating *larger*, heavier fruits and flowers. During the last two weeks, use Dry KoolBloom for an additional bloom boost and to facilitate ripening."

Larger is girth.


----------



## GrowinGreen

White Widow said:
			
		

> lolerz


It is little juveniles like you that make me sad to be apart of this generation, with your stupid little lolerz comments. Do you think anyone takes you serious when you write like a 12 year old. IT IS *GIRTH *FOR GODSAKES! GERTH IS NOT A WORD!

And FYI- there are 2 different products a liquid and a dry and they both do different things. Go read.

I don't even want to argue with you- you make my head hurt. I just find it funny when little kids think they know everything. White Widow the almighty all knowing KoolBloom god :laugh:



			
				White Widow said:
			
		

> If you knew about it, specificaly, then you would have discussed the same points I did.


:laugh:



			
				White Widow said:
			
		

> ROFL ROFL ROFLMAO


And I'm done here, but this kid is just too much for me. I can just picture him- with his hair gelled up, wearing that wife beater with shorts down to his ankles. Just the thought makes me cringe.


----------



## yin325i

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Then I just ran GH 3 part. Checked PH regulary and made fresh juice every 7 days. Flushed out the last 2 weeks. I hit 9lb's on 4, 1000w. a Little more then gram per watt. No additives or anything. That CONVINCED me that keeping an eye on the overall health of the plant and growing environment is better time ( and money) spent then any additive.


 
how many plants you put under each light?  and how big are your plants?


----------



## NorCalHal

White Widow said:
			
		

> Koolbloom is meant to increase density and also essential oil production.
> lolerz once again. Koolbloom ... notice in the add you posted it mentionned essential oils??? twice, and the weight gain my so confused friend is not from gerth!!!! It's once again from density!!!! Do you know the difference???? Talk **** all you want, diss me even, but the fact still remains that what I wrote is 100% true and your (MindzEye) ignorant and to top it off a bully for trying to "Question my sexuality", which might I add has nothing to do with this which in turn prooves how insecure you really are. It's funny, because I don't speak like you, you have to talk trash about me to make yourself feel bigger. wow, your such a tough guy! lolerz
> 
> About no one knows (in this topic, to the point that I posted) what koolbloom is. Yeah it is a big comment ... Which I felt was true. If you knew about it, specificaly, then you would have discussed the same points I did.... which are factual. lolz you even need to go to the site to quote them on it, that' how much you knew very little about it.
> 
> Come to think of it... It's kind of ignorant of me to say that and generalize. I appologize for that but my point is if you knew why didn't you give the right information?
> 
> *Everything in this forum is oppinion ... NOT fact, take what you want with a grain of salt and leave the rest I guess. As for listening to MindzEye, I would probably kill myself first because his insecurities show right up front for such a tough guy behind a keyboard ROFL ROFL ROFLMAO (A few new ones for you) lolerz! *The only real information you can really rely on is your own findings in your own environment. Every situation (because of all the different variables) are different.


 

Are you OK?

Where to even begin........

So, what your telling me is that Koolbloom is going to increse your weight by adding essintial oils which in turn make it dense? And are you sayin' that without it, you cannot acheive dense bud?
And cmon meow, you contridict yourself man. I don't think you understand Density from girth.



			
				White Widow said:
			
		

> Koolbloom is meant to increase density and also essential oil production.


How does it increase density? Nowhere have I ever read or heard anyone mention that Koolbloom increases density.

I see you kept quiet about the Kush...smart boy.


Besides bro...you missed the entire point anyway. You can acheive the same results with a simple nuit base, and that is a fact.


----------



## NorCalHal

yin325i said:
			
		

> how many plants you put under each light? and how big are your plants?


 
9-10 plants. The height I flip them at depends on the strain really.


----------



## smokeytimes

White Widow said:
			
		

> lolerz once again. Koolbloom ... notice in the add you posted it mentionned essential oils??? twice, and the weight gain my so confused friend is not from gerth!!!! It's once again from density!!!! Do you know the difference???? Talk **** all you want, diss me even, but the fact still remains that what I wrote is 100% true and your (MindzEye) ignorant and to top it off a bully for trying to "Question my sexuality", which might I add has nothing to do with this which in turn prooves how insecure you really are. It's funny, because I don't speak like you, you have to talk trash about me to make yourself feel bigger. wow, your such a tough guy! lolerz
> 
> About no one knows (in this topic, to the point that I posted) what koolbloom is. Yeah it is a big comment ... Which I felt was true. If you knew about it, specificaly, then you would have discussed the same points I did.... which are factual. lolz you even need to go to the site to quote them on it, that' how much you knew very little about it.
> 
> Come to think of it... It's kind of ignorant of me to say that and generalize. I appologize for that but my point is if you knew why didn't you give the right information?
> 
> *Everything in this forum is oppinion ... NOT fact, take what you want with a grain of salt and leave the rest I guess. As for listening to MindzEye, I would probably kill myself first because his insecurities show right up front for such a tough guy behind a keyboard ROFL ROFL ROFLMAO (A few new ones for you) lolerz! *The only real information you can really rely on is your own findings in your own environment. Every situation (because of all the different variables) are different.


 
And yet your overall attitude is of that of a 6 year old. At least try learn to discuss topics with a little maturity. It would go a long way rather than just calling everyone on the board ignorant or stupid.


And I get a negative rep for this post
negative rep 





> You dont know half of what you think you do


 I guess this really shows just how immature WW really is :ignore:  I just found my first person to block.


----------



## MindzEye

White Widow said:
			
		

> lolerz once again. Koolbloom ... notice in the add you posted it mentionned essential oils??? twice, and the weight gain my so confused friend is not from gerth!!!! It's once again from density!!!! Do you know the difference???? Talk **** all you want, diss me even, but the fact still remains that what I wrote is 100% true and your (MindzEye) ignorant and to top it off a bully for trying to "Question my sexuality", which might I add has nothing to do with this which in turn prooves how insecure you really are. It's funny, because I don't speak like you, you have to talk trash about me to make yourself feel bigger. wow, your such a tough guy! lolerz
> 
> About no one knows (in this topic, to the point that I posted) what koolbloom is. Yeah it is a big comment ... Which I felt was true. If you knew about it, specificaly, then you would have discussed the same points I did.... which are factual. lolz you even need to go to the site to quote them on it, that' how much you knew very little about it.
> 
> Come to think of it... It's kind of ignorant of me to say that and generalize. I appologize for that but my point is if you knew why didn't you give the right information?
> 
> *Everything in this forum is oppinion ... NOT fact, take what you want with a grain of salt and leave the rest I guess. As for listening to MindzEye, I would probably kill myself first because his insecurities show right up front for such a tough guy behind a keyboard ROFL ROFL ROFLMAO (A few new ones for you) lolerz! * The only real information you can really rely on is your own findings in your own environment. Every situation (because of all the different variables) are different.



Your ignorance is very obvious here, everyone including some moderators are calling you out on this... I would love to see all the research you have done on the additives, pics, dry weight any info you have obtained.... I would love to see two plants same strain one fed just plain nuits and the other with additives, then see how much more your dry weight is, and see if it was even worth the money spent... 

If you read my post that your trying to bash me on, it clearly is not talking about you, I said "lolerz" sounds like a word the young people would be using now... I didnt question your sexuality.. Try reading the words next time and use a dictionary if you are having problems understanding the words...

If everything on this site is opinion then why are you trying to prove what you said is fact? Why didnt you say this is ONLY your opinion?

So now Im calling you out, wheres the pics of the "super" plants you grow with all the additives? Put some pics where your mouth is?

All we were trying to tell the OP is that additives are not necessary and that he should get the basics down...

"Lolerz"


----------



## Growdude

White Widow said:
			
		

> oh and last but not least ... growdude, I actualy used to have a bit of respoect for you, but now I just see that your a "thank you" button attention seeker!?! yeah, your so cool dude that this is all you do, spend your time on a useless NON fact based forum and have total n00** thank you for receycled, garbage.



You lost respect for me because I gave 1 thanks or that I got 1 thanks?
Or was is because the quote from GH web site contradicts you?


----------



## lordhighlama

Well if your going to call all of my MP friends lama's then you've got to go through the resident lama first.   





			
				White Widow said:
			
		

> Super lolerz for the lama's >>> LOLERZ
> 
> Hate, I love to feed off of it!
> You must be a really happy person.
> 
> 
> Show you pictures??? Why so you can report my i.p. and me get busted!!! like I know this sites members have done previously!!!!
> You are showing your ignorance here buddy.  You have no idea what your talking about and basically are spewing garbage from your hind end.
> 
> 
> My oppinion is my oppinion, never tried to claim it was fact. so bite home slice LOLERZ
> So what, you didn't post this comment then...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it is a big comment ... Which I felt was true. If you knew about it, specificaly, then you would have discussed the same points I did.... *which are factual.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About how I look?!? lolz, that judgemental, pretty much shows your classic arrogant ways which have gotten you in so much crap world wide ROFL ROFL ROFLMAO!!!
> I don't even want to think about how you look.  I'm already having stomach issues from NorCals new avatar.
> 
> 
> I have a suggestion ... Go to the washroom, take a very sharp razor, and slit your wrists YAY, make sure you bleed out as much as possible and then, only then, on your last drop of blood contact me so I can LOLERZ @ YA! One less tard on this plannet. Now that's what I would call a job well done!
> This is a great way to argue with someone, is this how you talk to your mom when she puts you in time-out.
Click to expand...


----------



## pcduck

What is it about the name White Widow? Every time a member uses that name they turn out to be a lot of hot air?

Opinions have facts to back up there claim.
Thoughts are just what you think you might know something is right. In this case neither holds true.


----------



## NorCalHal

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> I'm already having stomach issues from NorCals new avatar.


 
LOL


----------



## Super Silver Haze

White Widdow, damn in the fire again.  why do you get defensive when a post contradicts your post.  maybe take a step back and ask yourself IF you could be wrong.  it seems that your style of posting draws alot of negativity out.  
rethink how you respond to people.

Also, its very low to insinuate that this site turns your pics over to LEO.  if you feel that way then why even post here in the first place.  leave, move on, kick rocks (a term i heard from my nephew) b/c your post's offer nothing of value, just the occassional comic relief in the form of responses to your post.

Show your evidence backing up your pathetic claim of MP being unsafe.


----------



## Super Silver Haze

NorCalHal,  thanks for suppressing any hopes of the munchies kickin in by changing your avatar.  it will be forever burned into my smoking subconscious mind.  

no more munchies.  better sell your snack-food stock with that pic out.


----------



## Hick

I sometimes wonder if Jerry Springer is giving all of his guests our url...:rofl:.. 
I mean look at nocal....:shocked: (err don't if you have a weak stomach)   :hubba:  Obvious by his picture, "he" is probably the 14 yr old girl that you had cyber sex with last week.. in yahoo chat.. 
we have another guy that thinks he's a _llama._..that fly's.. :confused2:..
..and.... a _politically correct..._"duck".. what can I say....


----------



## GrowinGreen

NorCal that was you last week!?


----------



## lordhighlama

Hick said:
			
		

> I sometimes wonder if Jerry Springer is giving all of his guests our url...:rofl:..
> I mean look at nocal....:shocked: (err don't if you have a weak stomach) :hubba: Obvious by his picture, "he" is probably the 14 yr old girl that you had cyber sex with last week.. in yahoo chat..
> we have another guy that thinks he's a _llama._..that fly's.. :confused2:..
> ..and.... a _politically correct..._"duck".. what can I say....


 

All we need now is a monkey and we can open up a petting zoo for all the kids that keep showing up.


----------



## smokeytimes

What exactly is the requirments for this monkey posistion? I might be up for that. :rofl:


----------



## Super Silver Haze

i know where you can find the crayons and helmet.


----------



## NorCalHal

I go by tiffany18 on Yahoo.


----------



## GrowinGreen

Cool... I got my first negative rep ...thanks White Widow... good job erasing all your posts too. noob


----------



## lordhighlama

same here growingreen we both got our first negative in the same thread.  :yay: :rofl:


----------



## Hick

'Aye.. I got one from him too. Far from my "first" tho'.. he didn't get a cherry here.. 
 Wear it as a badge of honor guys    It may have reduced your rep a li'l, but think of the "character" it built...


----------



## Super Silver Haze

how do you check your rep?


----------



## lordhighlama

I'll take "character" over rep any day!  



			
				Hick said:
			
		

> 'Aye.. I got one from him too. Far from my "first" tho'.. he didn't get a cherry here..
> Wear it as a badge of honor guys  It may have reduced your rep a li'l, but think of the "character" it built...


 


Silver... just check your userCP at the top of the forum to see rep, pm's, and subscribed threads.


----------



## Killuminati420

im not sure about Kool Bloom, never used it but anyone know anything about Super Bloom?


----------

